# 2012 chevy 1500 z71 leveling kit questions



## squidboy (Jun 23, 2008)

I just bought a new 1500 z71 and was thinking about a leveling kit and new wheels and tires, does anyone know how big of tires it can fit. Also if anyone have any pics of a similar truck please post so I can get an idea of what it would look like

thanks


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a 2007 Z71 with a leveling kit on it. The biggest tires i could put on with out rubbing were 285-65-18 or 285-60-18...


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i had 285/65/18's on stock rims with no rub with no leveling kit. i think the tallest tire you could (and i almost did try) go with is a 275/70/18. thats a 33+ inch tire and they look really good. i'm not a big fan of after market wheels so maybe with the proper wheel you could go wider but not much taller than 33" try to google, i think the 275/70/18 isn't popular but it's taller and a little bit skinnier than the 285/65/18


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I tried that and they rubbed bad. Thats why I leveled it. Unless they are taller in 12 models.. I doubt


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

here was my z71 with 285/65/18's and no leveling kit that didn't rub










on my new f150 4x4 with the same 285/65/18 with no level kit and they rub bad during right turns, but not left turns.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

well Im going to try it again.. I know it rubbed on mine. I tried different tires but all rubbed.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

maybe your aftermarket rims have different back spacing from factory wheels? if that's the case then that little bit of difference could bring them closer in and rub on all that junk under there. 

it's funny how much more room in the front wheel wells that the ford has but it rubs way more than the chevy, and it looks like it barely has half inch of clearance.


----------

